# Water Moccasin Statesman Jr.



## Kaspar (May 7, 2009)

Via exoticblanks.com, a "light" Water Moccasin Snakeskin in a Black Ti Junior Statesman.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 7, 2009)

That is one nice looking Pen, Well done!


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 7, 2009)

wow ... that looks sharp!!


----------



## Rick_G (May 7, 2009)

A great looking pen and one of the best uses for a snake I can think of.


----------



## sah6139 (May 7, 2009)

Well done
The kit works nice with that blank

steve


----------



## CaptG (May 7, 2009)

That is one great looking pen.  Nice job.


----------



## GaryMadore (May 7, 2009)

Oh my goodness!

I need one of those "eyes bugging out" smileys for this post...

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Rollerbob (May 7, 2009)

Super looking pen. Another stinkin blank to buy, dang!


----------



## el_d (May 7, 2009)

Very nice water Moccassin(sp?). Did you use MM only or was some buffing required?


----------



## george (May 7, 2009)

Wow

this is ine of the most great pens I have seen; congrats


----------



## toolcrazy (May 7, 2009)

I'm not a snake skin fan. But that is a very nice pen.


----------



## Kaspar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks, Folks!  One of the best snakes I've done in a while.  



el_d said:


> Very nice water Moccassin(sp?). Did you use MM only or was some buffing required?



Moccasin.   Finished with MM, Novus 3 (lots), Novus 2, Ultragloss, Ren Wax.


----------



## Kaspar (May 8, 2009)

toolcrazy said:


> I'm not a snake skin fan ...


 Just curious: is it for moral reasons, or just something you don't care for, or the macabre "ick" factor, or a combination thereof?


----------



## Kaspar (May 8, 2009)

Here it is, capped.


----------



## mitchm (May 8, 2009)

That is one stunning pen, great job!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 8, 2009)

Not to critique Steve's taste but I am a snakeskin pen fan and this one needs a standing ovation.  You guys made this snake into a good snake!!


----------



## RichB (May 8, 2009)

It looks ALIVE


----------



## Russianwolf (May 8, 2009)

damn fine pen.


----------



## GaryMadore (May 8, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


>



THAT is the smiley I needed! 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## jttheclockman (May 8, 2009)

That is a really sharp looking pen. Job well done. The photo quality along with the finish on the pen are outstanding also. Thanks for showing.


----------



## alphageek (May 8, 2009)

Wow... beautiful finish on that very nice snake.   These more 'unique' snakes are normally my first big ticket sale in any show I've done.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 8, 2009)

Wicked looking snake!  This is the fist Moc/Cottonmouth I have seen as a cast.  (I live in a very small world.)  Fantastic job on the pen and well done on casting the blank.


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2009)

That is a fine snakeskin pen. Here's to you.:beer:


----------



## wolftat (May 8, 2009)

Nice pen, I hope you didn't waste the meat.


----------



## Kaspar (May 8, 2009)

I didn't make that blank, but I am starting to think casting your own snakes isn't a bad idea at all.


----------



## wolftat (May 8, 2009)

Just watch out for the ones that bite. Rumor has it that some are even poisonous.


----------



## Kaspar (May 8, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Just watch out for the ones that bite. Rumor has it that some are even poisonous.



Snakes are not poisonous.  You can eat them.  But some snakes are venomous.  :wink:

Actually, I was thinking of shorting the process a bit.


----------



## pensbymdsmith (May 8, 2009)

Where did you buy the blank at?


----------



## Ligget (May 8, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous pen, the skin is awesome and the marriage with the plating is perfect!


----------



## Kaspar (May 8, 2009)

pensbymdsmith said:


> Where did you buy the blank at?



www.exoticblanks.com

More specifically:


----------



## JohnU (May 8, 2009)

I used to think the coral snake pen posted long ago was my favorite snake pen, until now!  That really looks nice.  Not overloaded with color or crazy patterns, just simply elegant!


----------



## PR_Princess (May 8, 2009)

Eric, all I can say is that you make one heck of a beautiful pen!:tongue:

Thank you for posting it!


----------



## KiltedGunn (May 8, 2009)

There's a sweet little cottonmouth, yes you are...you just lay right there a second...now where did I put my gun! 

Very nice pen, Eric!  I'm gonna have to try one of those some day!


----------



## Freethinker (May 9, 2009)

Now THAT'S the kind of photo I like to see. Ultra sharp and clear.

The pen's not too shabby either.  :biggrin:


----------



## CSue (May 9, 2009)

Thats a real "knock out" of a pen.  Hit it right out of the park!


----------



## VisExp (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful work as usual.  The snakeskin looks amazing.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful pen Eric !


----------



## pensbymdsmith (May 11, 2009)

Did you buy the one for the Jr Gent II? I like the pen kit you used, I'm just not sure which blank you use for the Statesman Jr.


----------



## Kaspar (May 11, 2009)

Tubes for the Statesman Jr. are the same diameter and length as the Junior Gent II, and Retro pen tubes.  You can use any of those kits in tubes sets for Junior Gent (Or Junior Statesman.)


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (May 11, 2009)

Perfect!!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## edman2 (May 11, 2009)

Eric,
Just beautiful! Just what I would expect from someone in Missouri!! :biggrin:


----------

